# Two visitors this morning



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

Bernie and Wesley, the neighborhood cats, stopped by to wish me a happy first year anniversary in the new house. I haven't seen Stanley in quite some time, though.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 27, 2022)

I hope someone took Stanley in and is giving him his best life.  (I'm assuming Stanley is a kitty)


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes, he's the skinny gray one. My neighbor that feeds them said he doesn't let them inside his house, but he's fixed up a place for them inside his utility shed.


----------

